# Thursday drinks



## Commuter (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi, is anyone organising Thursday drinks for newcomers tomorrow? It'll be my first Thursday in Dubai and would very much like to get to know people here. Thanks, B


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

Welcome Commuter
There should be sth showing up by tonight for thursday night.


----------



## Commuter (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi Bon Bon, I'll look out for it - thanks!


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

U W..
Hope sth shows up only in the coming hours


----------



## SurmanSays (Mar 31, 2011)

*Exactly the same boat*



Commuter said:


> Hi, is anyone organising Thursday drinks for newcomers tomorrow? It'll be my first Thursday in Dubai and would very much like to get to know people here. Thanks, B


Hey B,

I am in the same boat. I arrived yesterday so tmrw is my first Thursday too!

I think Adam22 was sorting something out, try having a look at his posts. I will do the same thing and let you know what I find.

Hopefully see you there,

Cheers, Dan


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

I don't think drinks are organised for tomorrow, thread would be up by now.

However there's brunch: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...-08-april-2011-pergolas-al-marooj-rotana.html

You can go to that one instead


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

Thnx for the notification Dizzyizzy
Are you into the brunch event?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Nope, I'll be making sushi for some friends on Friday 

But I am sure it will be good fun, and the Pergolas brunch is quite nice. They have a sushi station. I love sushi


----------



## Commuter (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks dizzyizzy


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Right, who's out and about tonight and where? Out with a friend tonight and looking for some suggestions.


----------



## glezhia (Dec 8, 2010)

Foam Party @ Chi


----------



## Commuter (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi zin, being new to Dubai I can't really suggest anywhere yet, but Barasti seems to be the place where the newbie drinks events tend to get organised - never been there myself but could be an option?


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Not a big fan of Barnasty, especially after going there a ludicrous amout of times when I first arrived but good to check out if you are new for sure. We're thinking McGettingans in JLT, anyone been? Irish Pub Dubai - Irish Bar in Dubai - Live Sports Bar, Traditional Irish Music in Dubai


----------



## SurmanSays (Mar 31, 2011)

zin said:


> Not a big fan of Barnasty, especially after going there a ludicrous amout of times when I first arrived but good to check out if you are new for sure. We're thinking McGettingans in JLT, anyone been? Irish Pub Dubai - Irish Bar in Dubai - Live Sports Bar, Traditional Irish Music in Dubai


Hey Zin,

I'm pretty new (first Thurs in Dubai in fact) so will probs go to 'Barnasty' as you put it. But would definately be up for a traditional Irish Pub!!! I can pm you my number if you like - maybe we could move there after or something?!

Let me know,

Dan.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi,

I am heading with some Friends to Barasti for some shots. You folks are welcome to tag along.

There is no way you guys can miss me. Will be there with some folks around 7:00PM


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Canuck_Sens said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am heading with some Friends to Barasti for some shots. You folks are welcome to tag along.
> 
> There is no way you guys can miss me. Will be there with some folks around 7:00PM


Are you going to have a pink suit on? There are a bazillion indian guys there... :ranger:


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Are you going to have a pink suit on? There are a bazillion indian guys there... :ranger:


HAHAHA so any brownie is Indian for you ? ahan I see.....

You see that T-shirt in my picture ? I will be going with that one and my accent is very hmmmm peculiar let's put in that way.... hey!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Newbies walking around looking for a plaid t-shirt (looks like button up) in a bar, of someone who has a distinct accent? This seems like a recipe for disaster for new people. 

Can people pm you and you receive it on your phone and thus respond with a text or a call? That is the way past get togethers have been managed and tends to work better then the random 'find me'. Newbies have tended to get lost in the bars when they have no contact info.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Newbies walking around looking for a plaid t-shirt (looks like button up) in a bar, of someone who has a distinct accent? This seems like a recipe for disaster for new people.
> 
> Can people pm you and you receive it on your phone and thus respond with a text or a call? That is the way past get togethers have been managed and tends to work better then the random 'find me'. Newbies have tended to get lost in the bars when they have no contact info.


haha Jynx my pic is there..how can be that difficult?...and also the shirt...newbies can PM me, but I am leaving 6:20pm from my place 

you did not get the famous hey! I ll let you to figure that one out


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Well Whaddaya know! I searched all over Barnasty for a brown guy wearing sunglasses at night, with a plaid shirt and head tilted to the right (like in the profile picture) who may respond with a peculiar accent to the name Canuck Sens! I got a lot of laughs, a couple of phone numbers but no Canuck! :confused2:

I think you're better off wearing a pink suit next time Canuck!

Oh and just for the record....Canadians say "Eh" and South Africans say "Hey".....which one are you?


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Oh and just for the record....Canadians say "Eh" and South Africans say "Hey".....which one are you?


I am really sorry for our mishap Pamela. I really am. We arrived kindah early around 8:00 pm and the place was a bit empty so as we were walking around we loved the beach side and decided to stay there. We were facing the DJ stage like we were right in front of it. We did not leave the beach area, though (only for the toilets & drinks). 

Later, people started dancing as you probably noticed. I stayed until 1 o'clock and my wife stayed there until the end and now she is enjoying a delightful hangover 

Yesterday the only way to find me was through my shirt. We had a good time cannot complain.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

We were supposed to go to barnasty but ended up just staying indoors and drinking


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

So the whole look-at-my-profile-pic-how-difficult-can-it-be strategy didn't quite work out


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Next time we need to look out for a Canadian flag


----------

